# Odori, sapori e sesso



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

In confessionale si sta andando un pò hot hem...OT con una discussione parecchio interessante per me.
Quanto sono importanti gli odori e i sapori dell'altro?
C'è differenza tra gli odori e i sapori che si cercano o trovano in un compagno e tra quelli di un amante?

babsi parlava anche di odori imprinting.
Ha ragione.
Ne avete?


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In confessionale si sta andando un pò hot hem...OT con una discussione parecchio interessante per me.
> Quanto sono importanti gli odori e i sapori dell'altro?
> C'è differenza tra gli odori e i sapori che si cercano o trovano in un compagno e tra quelli di un amante?
> 
> ...


Rispondo intanto alla seconda domanda. Stranamente la vibrazione olfattiva di un non-compagno mi e' sempre sembrata meno interessante e a volte pure piu' fastidiosa, anche se sensorialmente apprezzabile. Questo perche' odore e' soprattutto storia, e' la connotazione del tempo(provate ad annusare adesso una nota olfattiva, per esempio sotto forma di profumo, che usavate anni fa...farete un giro sbalorditivo sulla macchina del tempo). Quell'odore e' la composizione chimica di quell'individuo strettamente intrecciata alle sue abitudini, che parlano anche attraverso quello che mangia, il detersivo che usa, come e quando si lava, come dorme ecc. Per questo il prisma olfattivo e' immensamente piu' parlante e rappresentativo se te lo vivi quotidianamente in tutte le sue scansioni. 
Per il resto, di la' ho gia' scritto che sposai mio marito anche perche' durante il sonno prendeva un odore muschiato tra rose e pepe, il cui arrivo, quando tardava, restavo a spiare...e quando si componeva, finalmente, che meraviglia, che storia!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

Penso che tutto sia filtrato dal cervello e odori deliziosi posso poi risultare disgustosi.
Un po' come quando si fa indigestione di un cibo preferito, poi diventa isopportabile.


----------



## Innominata (15 Gennaio 2013)

Odori imprinting. Dunque, avete presente il Melrose? Quell'unguento che si metteva sulle gengivette infiammate dei lattanti quando spuntavano i primi dentini: rose macerate dal potere lenitivo, miele di rosa, che insieme all'odore di latte, di neonato, di salivetta, facevano un nota fiabescamente selvatica e un po' asprigna, un dolce puntuto e delicato, con un che di soavemente ruvido e acido. Ecco, io sono molto legata a queste note, che spesso, nascoste, ho ritrovato in una traspirazione notturna pulita e trasparente (quel rosa e pepe...). Poi c'è una particolare nota a volte intorno alla GS, tra il muschio e il talco, il tutto leggermente scaldato, presente soprattutto in certe fasi mensili di impregnazione ormonale, che ho ritrovato, piu' potente,  in un olio che non fanno piu' e che era il primissimo Musk Khiel's...
Non solo il Khiel's pero' non me lo trovo più


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2013)

odori e profumi che sono viaggi nel tempo. E' vero.
Tra i profumi ho un Givenchy donna della genitrice. latte e givenchy.
Acqua di parma di mio padre.

C'è un profumo in particolare che è un viaggio nel tempo ma che sento pochissimo. Anni ora.
Lo usava massimo, un ragazzo con cui da giovane ho avuto una storia di nascondone.
Lui faceva il pilota di rally e io bazzicavo.
Usava Jungle di Kenzo.
Quando Massimo morì, comprai il profumo e per anni usai J. di kenzo da uomo.

Ma torniamo scialli.

hem...non mi ricordo, un attimo che rileggo.
Stasera ho davvero un buco nero in testa.
sarà la mancanza delle sigarette.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

io mi sono appena presa il ventesimo caffè della giornata.
e uno degli odori culinari ai quali sono più morbosamente attaccata, della serie che appena ne apro una scatola mi piace proprio star lì a sentirne la fragranza, è quello del caffè.
Ma non quando sale nella moka.
Proprio quello che appena apri la confezione ti sale su uno sbanfo che...non so, ma a me piace tanto tanto
oddio ragazzi misà che sto male oggi...mi sento tanto tenera quando rispondo...:unhappy:
ma che è aò:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In confessionale si sta andando un pò hot hem...OT con una discussione parecchio interessante per me.
> Quanto sono importanti gli odori e i sapori dell'altro?
> *C'è differenza tra gli odori e i sapori che si cercano o trovano in un compagno e tra quelli di un amante?
> *
> ...


Bè, è chiaro. Ma non perchè una è l'ufficiale e l'altra no, semplicemente perchè siamo tutti diversi.


----------



## viola di mare (16 Gennaio 2013)

Scusate sono nuova ​Io vivo di odori e sapori… ci sono persone che per quanto piacevoli ed interessanti se non hanno un odore a me congeniale, niente non riesco a farmele andare giù… altre invece proprio non riesco a resistere… l’odore di mio figlio da quando aveva un giorno ad oggi che ha 6 anni… l’odore del mio nuovo compagno che mi ispira del gran sesso ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte… e per un paio d’anni non riuscivo più a sentire il profumo che portava il mio ex marito traditore e fedifrago… non a caso quando me ne sono andata gliel’ho gettato nel bidone per sfregio, tanto perché con la sua amante non profumasse di noi :bleble:


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Scusate sono nuova ​Io vivo di odori e sapori… ci sono persone che per quanto piacevoli ed interessanti se non hanno un odore a me congeniale, niente non riesco a farmele andare giù… altre invece proprio non riesco a resistere… l’odore di mio figlio da quando aveva un giorno ad oggi che ha 6 anni… l’odore del mio nuovo compagno che mi ispira del gran sesso ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte… e per un paio d’anni non riuscivo più a sentire il profumo che portava il mio ex marito traditore e fedifrago… non a caso quando me ne sono andata gliel’ho gettato nel bidone per sfregio, tanto perché con la sua amante non profumasse di noi :bleble:



iniziamo bene.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Scusate sono nuova ​Io vivo di odori e sapori… ci sono persone che per quanto piacevoli ed interessanti se non hanno un odore a me congeniale, niente non riesco a farmele andare giù… altre invece proprio non riesco a resistere… l’odore di mio figlio da quando aveva un giorno ad oggi che ha 6 anni… l’odore del mio nuovo compagno che mi ispira del gran sesso ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte… e per un paio d’anni non riuscivo più a sentire il profumo che portava il mio ex marito traditore e fedifrago… non a caso quando me ne sono andata gliel’ho gettato nel bidone per sfregio, tanto perché con la sua amante non profumasse di noi :bleble:


Benenuta:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

L'odore della sigaretta su di lui è una cosa che non potrò mai dimenticare.......


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

vi spiace aprire le finestre?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, è chiaro. Ma non perchè una è l'ufficiale e l'altra no, semplicemente perchè siamo tutti diversi.


no, non in quel senso. 


Intendevo se ci sono delle caratteristiche olfattive o di odori, che non si sono mai ricercate (perchè non presenti magari) negli aventi diritto mentre fanno strippare bell'amante.

Tipo l'odore del sudore, che magari in uno non da nessun tipo di balzo ormonale ma magari nell'altro fa scattare sesso a mille.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vi spiace aprire le finestre?


Min.

Hai fatto una puzzetta?

Il primo che parla è sempre il colpevolefff:


----------



## viola di mare (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> iniziamo bene.


perchè?
ora è passata sto bene!!! :up:


----------



## viola di mare (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benenuta:smile:


grazie :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Gli odori sono importanti, molto importanti, alcuni ti entrano dentro e rimangono sempre, altri li apprezzi con la maturità, idem i sapori.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè?
> ora è passata sto bene!!! :up:


questo mi fa piacere.

mi riferivo al profumo e alla tua cattiveria. hai anche tu, come tante qui, la tua bella corona. sei stata prescelta.


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non in quel senso.
> 
> 
> Intendevo se ci sono delle caratteristiche olfattive o di odori, che non si sono mai ricercate (perchè non presenti magari) negli aventi diritto mentre fanno strippare bell'amante.
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda è stato il contrario, mi ha sempre fregato e continua a fregarmi tuttora l'odore dell'ufficiale, meno intenso di un tempo, modificato in parte, ma appunto per questo è buono stare lì a verificare quando comincia a levare le sue volute. La base è sempre il rosaceo-muschiato-pepato, ma in tempi di spinta adiposità in mezzo agli anfratti prendeva un ottimo profumo di arrosto di arista alla composta di rose e mirtilli(non so se l'avete mai provata). Quello con cui lo tradii sapeva nettamente di noccioline tostate, e mi piaceva, ma niente a che vedere rispetto all'attrazione olfattiva...
Ricordo poi l'amour fou della gioventù, per cui ero totalmente sbroccata, e anche lì in effetti percepivo qualcosa di definitissimo, qualcosa di secco e amaro tra assenzio, cicuta e sedano che mi faceva girare la testa ma non mi faceva stare così bene...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, non in quel senso.
> 
> 
> Intendevo se ci sono delle caratteristiche olfattive o di odori, che non si sono mai ricercate (perchè non presenti magari) negli aventi diritto mentre fanno strippare bell'amante.
> ...


No. Cioè, mi piacciono certo odori ma non sono quelli a farmi scattare la molla, come si dice.


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Cioè, mi piacciono certo odori ma non sono quelli a farmi scattare la molla, come si dice.


Avete mai sentito un profumo che si chiama "Secretions Magnifiques" (Eldo):unhappy::unhappy:? Ecco, hanno cercato di riprodurre l'odore di un'alcova molto operativa, ma ne è venuta fuori un'abominevole commistione di umori mefitici in cui spicca una condensa di saliva aromatizzata al merluzzo essiccato:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Avete mai sentito un profumo che si chiama "Secretions Magnifiques" (Eldo):unhappy::unhappy:? Ecco, hanno cercato di riprodurre l'odore di un'alcova molto operativa, ma ne è venuta fuori un'abominevole commistione di umori mefitici in cui spicca una condensa di saliva aromatizzata al merluzzo essiccato:unhappy:


L'unico odore che realmente mi fa andare fuori di testa è l'aroma di certe donne quando sono fradicie di umore. Quello si, in effetti.


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unico odore che realmente mi fa andare fuori di testa è l'aroma di certe donne quando sono fradicie di umore. Quello si, in effetti.


Però il bello è che ogni donna ha una nota predominante diversa (come ogni uomo del resto!).


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Però il bello è che ogni donna ha una nota predominante diversa (come ogni uomo del resto!).


Si, ed infatti non tutti gli odori suono buoni allo stesso modo o buoni proprio. Odori e, nel caso specifico, anche sapori.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

sempre là con la testa, chiodo fisso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sempre là con la testa, chiodo fisso.



Qua mica siamo tutti purpi come te. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu no eh!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unico odore che realmente mi fa andare fuori di testa è l'aroma di certe donne quando sono fradicie di umore. Quello si, in effetti.



Fradicie in che senso? sono serio eh, anche se so che non mi crederai. 

Lo domando perchè la penso come te, la donna appena docciata sotto certi aspetti non rende.


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fradicie in che senso? sono serio eh, anche se so che non mi crederai.
> 
> Lo domando perchè la penso come te, la donna appena docciata sotto certi aspetti non rende.


...
massì ultimo tranquillo, joey intendeva sicuramente bagnate dall'essere appena uscite dalla doccia...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

*SPARATEMI.*


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> massì ultimo tranquillo, joey intendeva sicuramente bagnate dall'essere appena uscite dalla doccia...



Ah bhe.. allora io sono in totale disaccordo, amo i profumi naturali, nature! ma non fradici, ne di doccia ne di sudori.


----------



## babsi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe.. allora io sono in totale disaccordo, amo i profumi naturali, nature! ma non fradici, ne di doccia ne di sudori.


Ultimo...ma ci sei o ci fai...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ultimo...ma ci sei o ci fai...



Ci sono e ci faccio, ma ci sono e ci faccio per dispetto a quello che voleva spararsi, poi dice che sono io che non capisco, e come si suol dire è al contrario.


Babsi avevo capito la tua antifona, ho voluto soltanto provocare.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci sono e ci faccio, ma ci sono e ci faccio per dispetto a quello che voleva spararsi, poi dice che sono io che non capisco, e come si suol dire è al contrario.
> 
> 
> Babsi avevo capito la tua antifona, ho voluto soltanto provocare.



Ma io che c'entro? Non parlavo con te, non parlavo di te, mi hai quotato per chiedermi qualcosa ed hai pure specificato che eri serio. Madonna mia.


----------



## viola di mare (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questo mi fa piacere.
> 
> mi riferivo al profumo e alla tua cattiveria. hai anche tu, come tante qui, la tua bella corona. sei stata prescelta.


perchè cattiveria? mi sono gratificata, che ne so mi ha messo un bel paio di corna!!! :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io che c'entro? Non parlavo con te, non parlavo di te, mi hai quotato per chiedermi qualcosa ed hai pure specificato che eri serio. Madonna mia.



E quando mi hai risposto? di grazia.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E quando mi hai risposto? di grazia.


Ti ha risposto cosa lì al posto mio. Lolita Ford.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto cosa lì al posto mio. Lolita Ford.



Se intendi Babsi non ti permettere più, ha un sarcasmo ed una maniera di scherzare che mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Se intendi Babsi non ti permettere più*, ha un sarcasmo ed una maniera di scherzare che mi piace tantissimo.


Non mi devo permettere di fare che? Di scrivere che t'ha risposto lei al posto mio?!


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fradicie in che senso? sono serio eh, anche se so che non mi crederai.
> 
> Lo domando perchè la penso come te, la donna appena docciata sotto certi aspetti non rende.



minchia claudio. lo sai che poi si finisce per fare di tutta l'erba un mazzo. ARRISBIGHITI.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Cioè, mi piacciono certo odori ma non sono quelli a farmi scattare la molla, come si dice.



quindi per te è ininfluente l'odore.
Non parlo di gente che puzza ovvio


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi devo permettere di fare che? Di scrivere che t'ha risposto lei al posto mio?!



Di sfotterla, è una ragazza molto divertente, e qua si esprime scherzando. Solo io posso sfotterla.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè cattiveria? mi sono gratificata, che ne so mi ha messo un bel paio di corna!!! :smile:


e ti stanno bene, donano? sai, come dice fiorello, le corna bisogna saperle portare.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> minchia claudio. lo sai che poi si finisce per fare di tutta l'erba un mazzo. ARRISBIGHITI.



Cioè, scusami ma io ancora dormo, vuoi dire che le donne non devono mai farsi la doccia?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unico odore che realmente mi fa andare fuori di testa è l'aroma di certe donne quando sono fradicie di umore. Quello si, in effetti.



Ecco. Quindi qualcosa c'è.
Umori femminili.

Alcuni uomini sono tipo napoleone (non lavarti Giuseppì), altri invece preferiscono sapori più delicati.

Un giorno sentì questo paragone.

Il sapore deve essere quello del mare


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sempre là con la testa, chiodo fisso.



tento di farmi resuscitare l'ormone.


ma uffa


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min.
> 
> Hai fatto una puzzetta?
> 
> Il primo che parla è sempre il colpevolefff:


vero.pardon


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di sfotterla, è una ragazza molto divertente, e qua si esprime scherzando. Solo io posso sfotterla.


Ah. Si si, bene. Bravo.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *SPARATEMI.*



quando mi riprendo dallo svenimento.










fradice di doccia.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè, scusami ma io ancora dormo, vuoi dire che le donne non devono mai farsi la doccia?


va.fa.n.cu.lu.

ma lo capisci che qui non puoi sempre scherzare? non riesci a fare una discussione seria.
ti spiego, così forse capirai: Tebastra, ca pari ca nun ci curpa, ma sutta sutta a sapi ciù lonca ri na iatta, ha inventato questo 3d per capire chi è frocio e chi no. Mr. jb vuol far credere di non esserlo, dice di avere odorato, almeno una volta nella vita, la patata, non il tubero, Ultimo, e dice che il suo odore misto con l'umore, l'umido suo naturale di quanto una donna è eccitata ...............   
si ma mi rendo conto che sto perdendo tempo a spiegarti tutte ste cose.

ci rinuncio.


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tento di farmi resuscitare l'ormone.
> 
> 
> ma uffa


non era rivolto a te, tesoro.


----------



## viola di mare (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e ti stanno bene, donano? sai, come dice fiorello, le corna bisogna saperle portare.


si si credimi mi donano e io le porto con classe :corna:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> va.fa.n.cu.lu.
> 
> ma lo capisci che qui non puoi sempre scherzare? non riesci a fare una discussione seria.
> ti spiego, così forse capirai: Tebastra, ca pari ca nun ci curpa, ma sutta sutta a sapi ciù lonca ri na iatta, ha inventato questo 3d per capire chi è frocio e chi no. Mr. jb vuol far credere di non esserlo, dice di avere odorato, almeno una volta nella vita, la patata, non il tubero, Ultimo, e dice che il suo odore misto con l'umore, l'umido suo naturale di quanto una donna è eccitata ...............
> ...


Stardo che sei!! sto scompisciandomi dalle risate!!! 

A satana o alla doccia o alla patata?


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stardo che sei!! sto scompisciandomi dalle risate!!!
> 
> A satana o alla doccia o alla patata?



Lui ha mica detto in _terronese_ che faccio la finta tonta ma sotto sotto la so lunga?











Io?


Nego tutto


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si si credimi mi donano e io le porto con classe :corna:


sappi che il natale è passato, almeno qui da noi; li da te?  


mi chiedevo, ma il profumo che hai buttato, lo avevi regalato tu?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui ha mica detto in _terronese_ che faccio la finta tonta ma sotto sotto la so lunga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AUAHUAHAHAHA


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

per me è fondamentale l'odore della pelle...
odio gli uomini che si ricoprono profumo fino a nascondere il loro odore..


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In confessionale si sta andando un pò hot hem...OT con una discussione parecchio interessante per me.
> Quanto sono importanti gli odori e i sapori dell'altro?
> C'è differenza tra gli odori e i sapori che si cercano o trovano in un compagno e tra quelli di un amante?
> 
> ...


sì certo.   il profumo di donna è una delle cose che maggiormente mi attraggono.

non saprei fare una classifica o una descrizione analitica di odori e sapori,am sicuramente devono andarmi al cervello.   Non in senso biochimico,ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per me è fondamentale l'odore della pelle...
> odio gli uomini che si ricoprono profumo fino a nascondere il loro odore..


I profumi maschili mi hanno sempre fatto cagare. Anche alcuni di quelli femminili.


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I profumi maschili mi hanno sempre fatto cagare. Anche alcuni di quelli femminili.


non amo moltissimo i prufumi. soprattutto se sono troppo forti e dolci. 
non mi piace lasciare "la scia"...ne metto pochissimo


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui ha mica detto in _terronese_ che faccio la finta tonta ma sotto sotto la so lunga?
> 
> 
> io?
> ...


all'incirca si.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non amo moltissimo i prufumi. soprattutto se sono troppo forti e dolci.
> non mi piace lasciare "la scia"...ne metto pochissimo


stessi gusti anche nei profumi:smile:


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> stessi gusti anche nei profumi:smile:


non avevo dubbi


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I profumi maschili mi hanno sempre fatto cagare. Anche alcuni di quelli femminili.



madonna santa. 


Homo neanderthalensis.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

ho incontrato uomini, che parlando di profumi, mi dicevano che chanel 5 era terribile. Troppo importante, troppo da vecchia signora, troppo forte.
Man in primis per dire.

farfy, odoro come una vecchia signora chanellosa?

Eppure nessuno di loro l'ha mai riconosciuto su di me.

E io stessa ci sono dei profumi che non tollero, eppure uno in particolare, una volta non l'ho riconosciuto, e mi era piaciuto molto.
Quando mi ha detto che era quel profumo sono rimasta basita.
E solo dopo l'ho riconosciuto.

Non capita a nessuno?


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

i profumi cambiano in base alla pelle, da individuo ad individuo, poco ma cambiano, anche con le stagioni sulla stessa persona.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> madonna santa.
> 
> 
> Homo neanderthalensis.



Togli homo.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> i profumi cambiano in base alla pelle, da individuo ad individuo, poco ma cambiano, anche con le stagioni sulla stessa persona.



E' vero, una volta ne avevo uno che con la mia pelle andava benissimo. Purtroppo lo persi, quindi per il momento non uso ne profumi ne dopobarba, solo creme.  Zittuti e un fari battute.


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho incontrato uomini, che parlando di profumi, mi dicevano che chanel 5 era terribile. Troppo importante, troppo da vecchia signora, troppo forte.
> Man in primis per dire.
> 
> farfy, odoro come una vecchia signora chanellosa?
> ...


Certo che sì! Un profumo racconta la storia di quella pelle che lo porta, e a volte cambia perfino a seconda di quello che hai mangiato...e anche dell'umore che hai (tipo se produci nella traspirazione più metaboliti di certi mediatori chimici, di acido omovanillico, tanto per dirne una, se sei all'erta). Dipende dal ph, dal calore, dalla quantità di sebo ecc., direi che dipende da tutto il tuo assetto e le tue abitudini...Su di me Chanel n. 5 per esempio diventa _pannolato,_ cioè ricorda una vecchia signora incontinente...come diversi profumi di Guerlain...
A proposito, lo sapete che la famosa_ guerlinade_, nota di fondo di molti Guerlain vintage, fu fatta da Monsieur Guerlain per rievocare il profumo dei tre principali orifizi di Madame Guerlain?


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero, una volta ne avevo uno che con la mia pelle andava benissimo. Purtroppo lo persi, quindi per il momento non uso ne profumi ne dopobarba, solo creme.  Zittuti e un fari battute.


questa volta evito di dire la mia, potrei farti male, ma molto male, ahahahahah :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho incontrato uomini, che parlando di profumi, mi dicevano che chanel 5 era terribile. Troppo importante, troppo da vecchia signora, troppo forte.
> Man in primis per dire.
> 
> *farfy, odoro come una vecchia signora chanellosa?
> ...



No per nulla:smile:
Però ti devo confessare che Chanel a me non piace.....uso solo Erbolario......





Ok vado a prendere i sali


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questa volta evito di dire la mia, potrei farti male, ma molto male, ahahahahah :rotfl:


Eheheheh ma che siamo spiritosi!! macaffari cu quel soldo di cacio chi hai!! pari u figghiu ri un bigattino. :rotfl:

Però compà bellissima battuta la tua!:up:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Certo che sì! Un profumo racconta la storia di quella pelle che lo porta, e a volte cambia perfino a seconda di quello che hai mangiato...e anche dell'umore che hai (tipo se produci nella traspirazione più metaboliti di certi mediatori chimici, di acido omovanillico, tanto per dirne una, se sei all'erta). Dipende dal ph, dal calore, dalla quantità di sebo ecc., direi che dipende da tutto il tuo assetto e le tue abitudini...Su di me Chanel n. 5 per esempio diventa _pannolato,_ cioè ricorda una vecchia signora incontinente...come diversi profumi di Guerlain...
> A proposito, lo sapete che la famosa_ guerlinade_, nota di fondo di molti Guerlain vintage, fu fatta da Monsieur Guerlain per *rievocare il profumo dei tre principali orifizi di Madame Guerlain?*



non lo sapevo. Fantastico.
Che cosa romantica. Mi sarebbe piaciuto un sacco che un uomo avesse fatto questo per me.

Sospiro romanticoso


su di me chanel diventa...
Non forte (almeno credo)
E molto borotalcato.
(anche qui credo. ormai chanel addosso a me non lo sento più:incazzato


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per nulla:smile:
> Però ti devo confessare che Chanel a me non piace*.....uso solo Erbolario......
> *
> 
> ...



inutile dirti che li adoro!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non lo sapevo. Fantastico.
> Che cosa romantica. Mi sarebbe piaciuto un sacco che un uomo avesse fatto questo per me.
> 
> Sospiro romanticoso
> ...


Pensa te che in America fecero anche dei profumi che come base indovina cosa aveva? la merda.

Dicevano che gli istinti atavici attirano.... insomma tutto un business andato per fortuna anche esso in..... merda.


----------



## viola di mare (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sappi che il natale è passato, almeno qui da noi; li da te?
> 
> 
> mi chiedevo, ma il profumo che hai buttato, lo avevi regalato tu?


scusa il ritardo sto in ufficio ed ogni tanto devo pur far finta di lavorare :smile:
anche da me il Natale è finito però dai, se uno le deve portare almeno che siano carine!
lui ha sempre usato un profumo: le mal di Jean Paul Gaultier... profumo che cambia poco su chiunque lo usi e che su di me ha un effetto afrodisiaco... se cammino per strada e passa qualcuno che lo porta io lo riconosco, quindi non ricordo se glielo avevo regalato io, ma sicuramente mi sono gratificata buttandolo perchè non sopportavo che un'altra donna si associasse oltre che a mio marito anche al profumo "nostro", però mi sono anche punita buttandolo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In confessionale si sta andando un pò hot hem...OT con una discussione parecchio interessante per me.
> Quanto sono importanti gli odori e i sapori dell'altro?
> C'è differenza tra gli odori e i sapori che si cercano o trovano in un compagno e tra quelli di un amante?
> 
> ...


Io vado matto per gli odori lite. Leggeri ed accattivanti. Non mi attirano per nulla gli odori forti ed amo sopratutto quelli naturali. Io uso questo..


----------



## Lui (16 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa il ritardo sto in ufficio ed ogni tanto devo pur far finta di lavorare :smile:


a chi lo dici, dovrei farlo anch'io, ma non per finta.

finisce che mi licenziano e dovrò chiedere un posto qui.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

io preferisco le puzze agli odori.
Le chiamo puzze ma per me non lo sono.
La prima volta che ho sentito odore di decomposizione per esempio, non l'ho riconosciuta ovviamente, ma nel mio cervello è scattato subito il disgusto, ma poi una cosa...tipo adrenalina. Non so spiegarvi.
Ero nel bosco con mio padre e i miei fratelli a fare il solito corso di sopravvivenza (ci sperdeva e dovevamo tornare a casa da soli) ed era una volpe morta.

L'odore era fortissimo. Fresco. Umido. Mischiato di goglie e pioggia.
Mi sono incantata letteralmente a vedere i vermi e tutti gli altri insetti che lavoravano sulla carcassa.
I miei fratelli lontano, io a guardare e ascoltare ammirata mio padre che mi descriveva il processo fino alla scheletrizzazione.

Da quel momento sono un cane da cadaveri. Li sento prima degli altri. Sempre. E quell'odore non mi colpisce in maniera negativa da vomito.


Ovviamente entro certi termini.

Una volta invece ho dovuto parlare con una tizia che aveva addosso un odore...ma un odore...che Mattia diceva "si ok, puzza ma niente di stratosferico", ma io le ho praticamente vomitato addosso.

E c'è il dopobarba nivea quello in crema per esempio che mi fa lo stesso effetto.
Mi fa venire i conati.





meno male che si doveva parlare di sesso:unhappy:



Non ce la fò.


Sono proprio messa male.


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per nulla:smile:
> Però ti devo confessare che Chanel a me non piace.....*uso solo Erbolario......*
> 
> 
> ...



non mi dispiace. Mi hanno regalato ultimamente il profumo al papavero e lìho regalato a Mattia.

Sapevo di incenso acido


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per me è fondamentale l'odore della pelle...
> odio gli uomini che si ricoprono profumo fino a nascondere il loro odore..




meno male, quoto :up:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> meno male, quoto :up:


Buongiorno


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Odori, sapori e sesso*



gas ha detto:


> meno male, quoto :up:


Ciao caro


----------



## gas (16 Gennaio 2013)

buongiorno BELLEZZE!!! :bacio:


----------



## Minerva (16 Gennaio 2013)

a me i profumi piacciono molto.
mi condizionano addirittura l'umore ed è come se mi completassero; ne metto una goccia anche quando vado a dormire , anche se dovessi rimanere sola in casa e non uscire


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me i profumi piacciono molto.
> *mi condizionano addirittura l'umore* ed è come se mi completassero; ne metto una goccia anche quando vado a dormire , anche se dovessi rimanere sola in casa e non uscire


E chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## melania (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In confessionale si sta andando un pò hot hem...OT con una discussione parecchio interessante per me.
> Quanto sono importanti gli odori e i sapori dell'altro?
> C'è differenza tra gli odori e i sapori che si cercano o trovano in un compagno e tra quelli di un amante?
> 
> ...


Grazie......................
Non sai da quanto aspettavo questo argomento.
Il profumo..l'odore è fatto soprattutto di ricordi. Per me è il mio papà che non c'è più...lui era sempre profumato. Gli piaceva, qundo ero bambina, nei pomeriggi d'estate sdraiarsi sul divano con me accanto, che gli leggevo qualcosa...faceva lui la parte del bambino. Poi si addormentava proprio, e io mi avvolgevo nel suo bellissimo odore. Ho capito che era una benedizione, un'eredità sua che porto nella pelle. Anch'io ho questa caratteristica, tanto che avevo un fidanzatino da ragazza che appena mi incontrava, mi piantava il naso sul collo..mi sniffava letteralmente. 
Anche se non in maniera consapevole, crescendo ho cercato di ritrovare gli odori dell'infanzia negli uomini che incontravo.
 Mi sono chiesta spesso, quanto conti l'odore nel tradimento. Ricordo che lo chiesi a mio marito... che odore avesse lei..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> questo mi fa piacere.
> 
> mi riferivo al profumo e alla tua *cattiveria*. hai anche tu, come tante qui, la tua bella corona. sei stata prescelta.


Quale cattiveria? Ha buttato nel cassonetto il profumo non il fedifrago.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda è stato il contrario, mi ha sempre fregato e continua a fregarmi tuttora l'odore dell'ufficiale, meno intenso di un tempo, modificato in parte, ma appunto per questo è buono stare lì a verificare quando comincia a levare le sue volute. La base è sempre il rosaceo-muschiato-pepato, ma in tempi di spinta adiposità in mezzo agli anfratti prendeva un ottimo profumo di arrosto di arista alla composta di rose e mirtilli(non so se l'avete mai provata). Quello con cui lo tradii sapeva nettamente di noccioline tostate, e mi piaceva, ma niente a che vedere rispetto all'attrazione olfattiva...
> Ricordo poi l'amour fou della gioventù, per cui ero totalmente sbroccata, e anche lì in effetti percepivo qualcosa di definitissimo, qualcosa di secco e amaro tra assenzio, cicuta e sedano che mi faceva girare la testa ma non mi faceva stare così bene...


Ma di lavoro fai la cuoca o la assaggiatrice di profumi? :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

melania ha detto:


> Grazie......................
> Non sai da quanto aspettavo questo argomento.
> Il profumo..l'odore è fatto soprattutto di ricordi. Per me è il mio papà che non c'è più...lui era sempre profumato. Gli piaceva, qundo ero bambina, nei pomeriggi d'estate sdraiarsi sul divano con me accanto, che gli leggevo qualcosa...faceva lui la parte del bambino. Poi si addormentava proprio, e io mi avvolgevo nel suo bellissimo odore. Ho capito che era una benedizione, un'eredità sua che porto nella pelle. Anch'io ho questa caratteristica, tanto che avevo un fidanzatino da ragazza che appena mi incontrava, mi piantava il naso sul collo..mi sniffava letteralmente.
> Anche se non in maniera consapevole, crescendo ho cercato di ritrovare gli odori dell'infanzia negli uomini che incontravo.
> Mi sono chiesta spesso, quanto conti l'odore nel tradimento. Ricordo che lo chiesi a mio marito... *che odore avesse lei..*


Mi hai fatto venire in mente che...ho voluto sapere tutto del tradimento, tutto inteso che cosa avessero fatto a letto.
Il loro amore lo avevo già letto nelle trecento mail che romanticamente Mattia aveva tenuto.
Eppure.
Non gli ho mai chiesto che odore avesse lei. Se sudasse dietro il collo, esattamente all'attaccatura dei capelli come me, e che odore avesse quel sudore, che profumo usava, di cosa sapeva la sua bocca, la sua saliva.


Pensandoci adesso, credo che non avrei sopportato se mi avesse detto che lei aveva buoni odori e buoni sapori.
Mi avrebbe fatto super male.
Che strano.








Oggi ho conosciuto un  altra cosa di me.

Grazie a te Mel.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io preferisco le puzze agli odori.
> Le chiamo puzze ma per me non lo sono.
> La prima volta che ho sentito *odore di decomposizione *per esempio, non l'ho riconosciuta ovviamente, ma nel mio cervello *è scattato *subito il disgusto, ma poi una cosa...*tipo adrenalina*. Non so spiegarvi.
> Ero nel bosco con mio padre e i miei fratelli a fare il solito corso di sopravvivenza (ci sperdeva e dovevamo tornare a casa da soli) ed era una volpe morta.
> ...


Il vero volto di Tebe


----------



## Annuccia (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per nulla:smile:
> Però ti devo confessare che Chanel a me non piace.....uso sol*o Erbolario......*
> 
> 
> ...



io di recente ho abbandonato(magari temporaneamente) chanel per "accordo di viola"


----------



## melania (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente che...ho voluto sapere tutto del tradimento, tutto inteso che cosa avessero fatto a letto.
> Il loro amore lo avevo già letto nelle trecento mail che romanticamente Mattia aveva tenuto.
> Eppure.
> Non gli ho mai chiesto che odore avesse lei. Se sudasse dietro il collo, esattamente all'attaccatura dei capelli come me, e che odore avesse quel sudore, che profumo usava, di cosa sapeva la sua bocca, la sua saliva.
> ...



Invece io non ho chiesto cosa facevano a letto, ma che odore aveva lei sì. Io non potrei tradire perchè non vorrei un'altro odore..ecco la domanda fatta a mio marito, in realtà celava altro. Avrei voluto sapere come aveva fatto lui a dimenticarsi del mio odore..come aveva fatto ad assaporarne un altro.. Ma non chiesi questo, e alla mia domanda rispose che percepiva un odore di abiti lasciati su una sedia di cucina. Non approfondii oltre..faceva già troppo male così.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No per nulla:smile:
> Però ti devo confessare che Chanel a me non piace.....uso solo Erbolario......
> 
> 
> ...




L'erbolario lo uso anche io 
mi piaccciono tanto la crema di talco
il profumo alla rosa 
l'elisir odoroso THè e cedro 

mai provato i prodotti della linea Frais Monde rosa loukom...
è di una fragranza molto discreta ,leggera  e molto delicata rimane addosso per tutto il giorno ...
io uso la crema e  l'acqua ...
Vale la pena se capita di dargli una sniffatina ....


Come profumo d'estate uso chance 
d'inverno opium brillantinato di yves saintlaurent...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io di recente ho abbandonato(magari temporaneamente) chanel per "accordo di viola"



io Mehares d'inverno
e the e cedro o the e spezie d'estate


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ma stiamo pubblicizzando di marche di profumi o parliamo del profumo di due corpi mentre fanno l'amore? Dai, torniamo a quello che dovrebbe essere l'argomento principe...
L'odore che fondendosi si respira mentre si fa l'amore è qualcosa di inebriante, mi rimane nei polmoni per ore e ne sono dipendente...altro che droghe! Ogni donna ha il suo e non ho mai trovato un "odore personale" di donna che non mi sia piaciuto.
Addirittura invidio quegli uomini che hanno un odore forte (che per me però è fastidioso) anche appena docciati...penso che abbiano gli ormoni con i controfiocchi e alle donne dovrebbero piacere di più di quelli sempre profumati...o no?


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

E comunque i miei complimenti a Innominata che riesce a percepire le sfumature e catalogarle...ti invidio davvero!


----------



## Tebe (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il vero volto di Tebe View attachment 6253



:risata::risata::risata:

no...
Mi affascinano i processi chimici della decomposizione nei vari ambienti...non è il gusto del sangue, non lo vedo nemmeno e infatti non guardo film violenti perchè mi traumatizzo.

Solo cadaveri di qualsiasi genere e in qualsiasi stato.

Ho una vera passione poi per quelli che si conservano intatti "naturalmente".

C'è chi raccoglie francobolli e si studia l'orario dei treni, io cerco da anni di lavoarre in un cimitero come becchino ma non mi prendono sul serio
:unhappy:


----------



## melania (16 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ma stiamo pubblicizzando di marche di profumi o parliamo del profumo di due corpi mentre fanno l'amore? Dai, torniamo a quello che dovrebbe essere l'argomento principe...
> L'odore che fondendosi si respira mentre si fa l'amore è qualcosa di inebriante, mi rimane nei polmoni per ore e ne sono dipendente...altro che droghe! Ogni donna ha il suo e non ho mai trovato un "odore personale" di donna che non mi sia piaciuto.
> Addirittura invidio quegli uomini che hanno un odore forte (che per me però è fastidioso) anche appena docciati...penso che abbiano gli ormoni con i controfiocchi e alle donne dovrebbero piacere di più di quelli sempre profumati...o no?


..parliamo di profumi di corpi...mentre fanno l'amore, ma anche no..profumi di pelle semplicemente...senza marche, possibilmente.
Sul fatto che questi odori siano sempre piacevoli, non sono d'accordo. Ho trovato molte persone nella mia vita con un odore disgustoso....sia uomini che donne...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> no...
> Mi affascinano i processi chimici della decomposizione nei vari ambienti...non è il gusto del sangue, non lo vedo nemmeno e infatti non guardo film violenti perchè mi traumatizzo.
> ...


Poi trovi strano che ti trovo strana.
Scherzavo. Questa sei davvero tu


----------



## iosonoio (16 Gennaio 2013)

Disgustosi non mi è mai capitato a meno che non si tratti di barboni, piuttosto odori che non mi attraggono. Penso che ognuno abbia il suo odore ed è una sua caratteristica come se ha il naso grosso o gli occhi azzurri. Diciamo che ne prendo atto. Per questo invidio chi riesce a dare un nome alle varie sfumature di profumo o di odore personale. A me potrei dire che mi piacciono tutti o comunque mi incuriosiscono perchè spesso "annuso" le persone che ho vicino quasi per capire meglio chi ho di fronte perchè dal suo odore mi sembra di capire qualcosa in più.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> massì ultimo tranquillo, joey intendeva sicuramente bagnate dall'essere appena uscite dalla doccia...



:uhoh:   :risata::risata::risata:

Verde!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ma stiamo pubblicizzando di marche di profumi o parliamo del profumo di due corpi mentre fanno l'amore? Dai, torniamo a quello che dovrebbe essere l'argomento principe...
> L'odore che fondendosi si respira mentre si fa l'amore è qualcosa di inebriante, mi rimane nei polmoni per ore e ne sono dipendente...altro che droghe! Ogni donna ha il suo e non ho mai trovato un "odore personale" di donna che non mi sia piaciuto.
> Addirittura invidio quegli uomini che hanno un odore forte (che per me però è fastidioso) anche appena docciati...penso che abbiano gli ormoni con i controfiocchi e alle donne dovrebbero piacere di più di quelli sempre profumati...o no?


ma ci sono profumi naturali, come quelli di cui parlavano Luna e Farfalla, che esaltano l'odore personale. Io ad esempio preferisco spesso una crema corpo ad un profumo in estate, proprio per non andare in contrasto o coprire. Mai mettere un profumo prima di fare l'amore, secondo me. E' fastidioso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho incontrato uomini, che parlando di profumi, mi dicevano che chanel 5 era terribile. Troppo importante, troppo da vecchia signora, troppo forte.
> Man in primis per dire.
> 
> farfy, odoro come una vecchia signora chanellosa?
> ...


Gli odori cambiano al cambiar di pelle! Chanel No 5 per me è tanto dolce, talcoso, ciprioso. Se me lo metto io non mi sento Coco, mi sento scema e puzzolente, mi devo lavare in fretta col limone. Ma magari su te sta bene. Io porto profumi agli agrumi, tanto per capirsi: lievi e asperrimi, tutto il contrario.


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma di lavoro fai la cuoca o la assaggiatrice di profumi? :carneval:


Tutt'e due, ma la seconda è il mio hobby del cuore! Sono, diciamo così, quasi un'addetta ai lavori. Ho scovato perfino un profumo che sa di negozio di ferramenta esposto a nord.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tutt'e due, ma la seconda è il mio hobby del cuore! Sono, diciamo così, quasi un'addetta ai lavori. Ho scovato perfino un profumo che sa di negozio di ferramenta esposto a nord.


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: per me un po' ci fai.


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: per me un po' ci fai.


Ma scherzi?! Assolutamente no! Prova a sniffare le note di testa del Musc di Acampora e mi dirai! Potrebbe anche essere una fungaia esposta a est, provare per credere e non dubiterai mai più.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si si credimi mi donano e io le porto con classe :corna:


Ehi ciao mela...
Cioè perchè viola di mare?
Non è meglio la viola d'amore...e impastata con il liuto sortisce un effetto profumoso...
La musica è profumo...

[video=youtube;I4AEfNXAnuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4AEfNXAnuA[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?! Assolutamente no! Prova a sniffare le note di testa del Musc di Acampora e mi dirai! Potrebbe anche essere una *fungaia esposta a est*, provare per credere e non dubiterai mai più.


E cosa la distingue da una esposta a ovest?


----------



## Innominata (16 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cosa la distingue da una esposta a ovest?


Prende la luce più fredda e obliqua, quindi è una fungaia molto umida e molto muffosa...mai come una fungaia esposta a nord, solo che quella in boccetta non l'ho mai trovata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Prende la luce più fredda e obliqua, quindi è una fungaia molto umida e molto muffosa...mai come una fungaia esposta a nord, solo che quella in boccetta non l'ho mai trovata.


ti chiederò delle cose, allora! Non ora, però.

Suskind deve averti fatto impazzire, nevvero?


----------



## Tebina (16 Gennaio 2013)

*Inno,*

i pipini di cosa sanno?

di costoletta di maiale aromatizzata al brandy?

A parte gli scherzi. Mi hai fatto pensare ai due diversi odori di Mattia e man ma non riesco ad associarli a nulla di alimentare.

mattia ha un odore caldo, da foresta tropicale umida e soleggiata dove puoi riempirti le narici di profumo d' acqua e subito dopo d' erba.

Anche Man ha un odore caldo ma più secco. Desertico quasi. Più asettico.




Voglio fumare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Rispondo intanto alla seconda domanda. Stranamente la vibrazione olfattiva di un non-compagno mi e' sempre sembrata meno interessante e a volte pure piu' fastidiosa, anche se sensorialmente apprezzabile. Questo perche' odore e' soprattutto storia, e' la connotazione del tempo(provate ad annusare adesso una nota olfattiva, per esempio sotto forma di profumo, che usavate anni fa...farete un giro sbalorditivo sulla macchina del tempo). Quell'odore e' la composizione chimica di quell'individuo strettamente intrecciata alle sue abitudini, che parlano anche attraverso quello che mangia, il detersivo che usa, *come e quando si lava*, come dorme ecc. Per questo il prisma olfattivo e' immensamente piu' parlante e rappresentativo se te lo vivi quotidianamente in tutte le sue scansioni.
> Per il resto, di la' ho gia' scritto che sposai mio marito anche perche' durante il sonno prendeva un odore muschiato tra rose e pepe, il cui arrivo, quando tardava, restavo a spiare...e quando si componeva, finalmente, che meraviglia, che storia!


(...) *se* si lava (...) :rotfl:


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi devo permettere di fare che? Di scrivere che t'ha risposto lei al posto mio?!


bwaahahahahahah
ho riso troppo, regà
:rotfl:

:up:


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di sfotterla, è una ragazza molto divertente, e qua si esprime scherzando. Solo io posso sfotterla.


Ultimo.
Ma col piffero!
Casomai l'unica che può sfottermi sono io medesima.
Mappi joey mica era offensivo.
Vero jooooeyyy?
:carneval:
ahahah


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto cosa lì al posto mio.* Lolita Ford.*


bwahahahahah

:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina;1058828[SIZE=4 ha detto:
			
		

> ]i pipini di cosa sanno?
> [/SIZE]
> di costoletta di maiale aromatizzata al brandy?
> 
> ...


sicura di non essere arrapata Tebe?

:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ultimo.
> Ma col piffero!
> Casomai l'unica che può sfottermi sono io medesima.
> Mappi joey mica era offensivo.
> ...


:umile: Ridere e sorridere, sempre.


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :umile: Ridere e sorridere, sempre.


ma che fai, ti prosti?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma che fai, ti prosti?


E' una donna non corro pericoli.

Che fa ti sei eccitato? porco! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' una donna non corro pericoli.
> 
> Che fa ti sei eccitato? porco! :mrgreen:



proprio perchè è una donna devi stare attento, uno non se la aspetta e TRUP, ti ritrovi una sorpresa li dove non batte il sole. sai com'è con tutto quello che c'è in giro, vedi vedi che..................


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> proprio perchè è una donna devi stare attento, uno non se la aspetta e TRUP, ti ritrovi una sorpresa li dove non batte il sole. sai com'è con tutto quello che c'è in giro, vedi vedi che..................



Madonna santa!! dici che babsi...... ?


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi trovi strano che ti trovo strana.
> Scherzavo. Questa sei davvero tu



non vedo la foto accidenti.
Comunque da questo lato direi di si, sono strana. Sono un patologo mancato accidenti.
A casa mia era normale questo. Mia nonna mi portava nel cimitero del posto dove c'erano tombe molto antiche e raccontava la vita di quelle persone.
hanno sempre smitizzato la morte, rendendola non un fatto drammatico o di cui averne paura, ma una cosa naturale, da accettare come processo chimico.
Il fatto di non essere religiosi credo abbia aiutato molto in questa cosa.

Io ho sempre trovato strano, ma strano di brutto che alcune mie compagne di scuola avessero la bambola vestita tipo da sposa, seduta sul letto.
paura le bambole.
paura fifissima.
Vestite da sposa a meringa poi, manco Hit di king
:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa!! dici che babsi...... ?



sai com'è, io ho il sospetto che .............................


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sai com'è, io ho il sospetto che .............................


 

Io appena arriva babsi gli domando se te la fa vedere, così ci mettiamo al sicuro, ok?


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sicura di non essere arrapata Tebe?
> 
> :carneval:



tutto dorme.









fanculo.


E man fa il puccioso.
E mattia pure.


wow


----------



## Lui (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io appena arriva babsi gli domando se te la fa vedere, così ci mettiamo al sicuro, ok?


buona idea, ma cosa ci farà vedere?



Tebe ha detto:


> tutto dorme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma tu non eri rimasta a secco? mha.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non vedo la foto accidenti.
> Comunque da questo lato direi di si, sono strana. Sono un patologo mancato accidenti.
> A casa mia era normale questo. Mia nonna mi portava nel cimitero del posto dove c'erano tombe molto antiche e raccontava la vita di quelle persone.
> hanno sempre smitizzato la morte, rendendola non un fatto drammatico o di cui averne paura, ma una cosa naturale, da accettare come processo chimico.
> ...


eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> buona idea, ma cosa ci farà vedere?
> 
> 
> 
> ma tu non eri rimasta a secco? mha.




ehehehe sorpresa!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> buona idea, ma cosa ci farà vedere?
> 
> 
> 
> ma tu non eri rimasta a secco? mha.



_sono_ a secco.


----------



## Tebe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh?:mrgreen:



è come mesturazioni per mio suocero. :mrgreen:






minchia


----------



## Innominata (17 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti chiederò delle cose, allora! Non ora, però.
> 
> Suskind deve averti fatto impazzire, nevvero?


Non del tutto, troppo grandguignol per i miei gusti...certe descrizioni (tipo tutti gli elementi dell'odore dell'uomo) sono fantastiche, ma poi non mi è piaciuto il macabro-popolare con tutti quegli ammazzamenti. Invece la mia Bibbia è l'undicesimo capitolo di "A ritroso" di Huysmans...ecco, quello proprio mi fa impazzire tutte le volte che lo rileggo, e quelle robe con le fialette le ho fatte anch'io (sarà pure per i vapori mefitici di rosa avvinazzata che porto i diademi altolevati sulla fronte?)


----------



## Innominata (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tutto dorme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che vuol dire puccioso? Fa le faccine? Secerne cuoricini dagli occhi? Dorme mano nella mano, o con mano su colli e promontori senza dar seguito altrimenti a ciò? Pure qua...comincio a chiedermi perché...prima era la libido per il farmaco, poi per la depressione residua, e inoltre? Sensi di colpa che bloccano
? Scornamento per non aver potuto fare il supereroe? Troppa differenza tra me e gli ideali da nuova era del sesso verso cui si era lanciato? Mi ha detto una mezza cosa che si sente più attratto dall'ideale youporn che dal mio burlesque, ma questo credo sia sempre stato e andava spedito lo stesso.
Wow?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non del tutto, troppo grandguignol per i miei gusti...certe descrizioni (tipo tutti gli elementi dell'odore dell'uomo) sono fantastiche, ma poi non mi è piaciuto il macabro-popolare con tutti quegli ammazzamenti. Invece la mia Bibbia è l'undicesimo capitolo di "A ritroso" di Huysmans...ecco, quello proprio mi fa impazzire tutte le volte che lo rileggo, e quelle robe con le fialette le ho fatte anch'io (sarà pure per i vapori mefitici di rosa avvinazzata che porto i diademi altolevati sulla fronte?)


certo, A' rebours, cazzo, come ho fatto a dimenticarlo? :umile::yes:


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ci sono profumi naturali, come quelli di cui parlavano Luna e Farfalla, che esaltano l'odore personale. Io ad esempio preferisco spesso una crema corpo ad un profumo in estate, proprio per non andare in contrasto o coprire.* Mai mettere un profumo prima di fare l'amore*, secondo me. E' fastidioso.


:up: intenditrice


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sai com'è, io ho il sospetto che .............................


Eh sì lui hai proprio ragione...sotto questa faccetta da lolitina furbetta nascondo un banano che...fa invidia pure a rocco...

:up:


----------



## babsi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa!! dici che babsi...... ?


Ultimo ma tu gli dai pure retta..?
bha

come non le sapete più riconoscere le donne eh..


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Eh sì lui hai proprio ragione...sotto questa faccetta da lolitina furbetta *nascondo un banano *che...fa invidia pure a rocco...
> 
> :up:


:diffi:


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2013)

siamo alla frutta


----------



## gas (17 Gennaio 2013)

c'è un banano che gira :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non vedo la foto accidenti.
> Comunque da questo lato direi di si, sono strana. Sono un patologo mancato accidenti.
> A casa mia era normale questo. Mia nonna mi portava nel cimitero del posto dove c'erano tombe molto antiche e raccontava la vita di quelle persone.
> hanno sempre smitizzato la morte, rendendola non un fatto drammatico o di cui averne paura, ma una cosa naturale, da accettare come processo chimico.
> ...


E' la foto di Morticia Addams con un teschio al cimitero :mrgreen:

Vedo che ho proprio trovato la foto giusta.
Le bambole sul letto, oltre che di cattivo gusto, le ho sempre trovate inquietanti anch'io fin da piccola.
Ma l'odore di decomposizione, fosse solo dei fiori, mi ripugna ed è pure una reazione naturale se non sei una iena o un avvoltoio, credo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la foto di Morticia Addams con un teschio al cimitero :mrgreen:
> 
> Vedo che ho proprio trovato la foto giusta.
> Le bambole sul letto, oltre che di cattivo gusto, le ho sempre trovate inquietanti anch'io fin da piccola.
> Ma l'odore di decomposizione, fosse solo dei fiori, mi ripugna ed è pure una reazione naturale se non sei una *iena o un avvoltoio,* credo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si, ripugna anche me, inizialmente. E' istinto di sopravvivenza. Intuisci a livello inconscio che qualcosa che non va. Ma poi scatta mettiamola così, l'occhio medico, come credo scatti ai patologi veri.
Quello che vedono non è una persona morta, è materia su cui devono lavorare (con tutti i crismi del caso)



Forse sto peggiorando la mia posizione. E' meglio che taccia.

Ma a propoito di pinocchio e la fata turchina


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> si, ripugna anche me, inizialmente. E' istinto di sopravvivenza. Intuisci a livello inconscio che qualcosa che non va. Ma poi scatta mettiamola così, l'occhio medico, come credo scatti ai patologi veri.
> Quello che vedono non è una persona morta, è materia su cui devono lavorare (con tutti i crismi del caso)
> ...


La curiosità scientifica la capisco e per questa si può vincere la ripugnanza, ma essere attirati è diverso. E' difficile superare il disgusto fisico soprattutto nella realtà mentre nella rappresentazione irrealistica e patinata è altra cosa, come in CSI o Dexter.
E' vero però che secondo alcuni studi di antropologia sacro è ciò che attira e ripugna insieme e da questo nascono i tabù; quindi è stato provato che questi (apparenti) estremi si sovrappongono nella cultura umana.


----------



## Giglio (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> In confessionale si sta andando un pò hot hem...OT con una discussione parecchio interessante per me.
> Quanto sono importanti gli odori e i sapori dell'altro?
> C'è differenza tra gli odori e i sapori che si cercano o trovano in un compagno e tra quelli di un amante?
> 
> ...


Parlo per me. L'ufficiale è insipido e profuma di normalità, l'amante di trasgressione e sesso...


----------



## Lui (18 Gennaio 2013)

*giglio*



Giglio ha detto:


> Parlo per me. *L'ufficiale* è insipido e profuma di normalità, l'amante di trasgressione e sesso...


abbiamo schettino tra di noi. occhio che qua se t'inchini .................


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La curiosità scientifica la capisco e per questa si può vincere la ripugnanza, ma essere attirati è diverso. E' difficile superare il disgusto fisico soprattutto nella realtà mentre nella rappresentazione irrealistica e patinata è altra cosa, come in CSI o Dexter.
> E' vero però che secondo alcuni studi di antropologia sacro è ciò che attira e ripugna insieme e da questo nascono i tabù; quindi è stato provato che questi (apparenti) estremi si sovrappongono nella cultura umana.


Perfetto. Hai capito che la mia curiosità scientifica diciamo, che non è il cadavere in quanto cadavere ad attirarmi, ma tutto il processo chimico variabile in base a temperatura, umidità, stagione, insetti autoctoni di terreno, se era vestito e con che cosa, perchè cambia.

L'attirazione cadaverica ha un nome ben preciso. E' una patologia che conoscerai sicuramente.
E' la necrofilia.

Pesante


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

Giglio ha detto:


> Parlo per me. L'ufficiale è insipido e profuma di normalità, l'amante di trasgressione e sesso...




......Dio l'avesse voluto......


:unhappy:



(sospiro)


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......Dio l'avesse voluto......
> 
> 
> :unhappy:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perfetto. Hai capito che la mia curiosità scientifica diciamo, che non è il cadavere in quanto cadavere ad attirarmi, ma tutto il processo chimico variabile in base a temperatura, umidità, stagione, insetti autoctoni di terreno, se era vestito e con che cosa, perchè cambia.
> 
> L'attirazione cadaverica ha un nome ben preciso. E' una patologia che conoscerai sicuramente.
> _*E' la necrofilia.*_
> ...


Tebe stavo per dirtelo!
occhio a non vantartene troppo che qua dentro qualcuno potrebbe indispettirsi e darti della maniaca necrofila profana tombe!!
:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> abbiamo schettino tra di noi. occhio che qua se t'inchini .................



occhio che s'incazza:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perfetto. Hai capito che la mia curiosità scientifica diciamo, che non è il cadavere in quanto cadavere ad attirarmi, ma tutto il processo chimico variabile in base a temperatura, umidità, stagione, insetti autoctoni di terreno, se era vestito e con che cosa, perchè cambia.
> 
> L'attirazione cadaverica ha un nome ben preciso. E' una patologia che conoscerai sicuramente.
> E' la necrofilia.
> ...




il mio sogno era di lavorare in un obitorio
il contatto con un cadavere mi attira da sempre...
che sia uomo o animale...
mi piace anche andare al cimitero di notte


----------



## babsi (18 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il mio sogno era di lavorare in un obitorio
> il contatto con un cadavere mi attira da sempre...
> che sia uomo o animale...
> _mi piace anche andare al cimitero di notte_


siete tutte tenebbbrose, aò.
allora vi dico questa.
io adoro i film horror, e già da lì...(sì insomma, se sei una tanto ok non è che ti gusta vedere teste saltare o visi sfigurarsi in smorfie oscene tipo quello che passano negli splatter...)
e poi Tebe devo confessartelo, ogni tanto ho dato un'occhiata a quei siti lì dove pubblicano le foto di cadaveri di morti violente che....al solo pensiero dovrei...:unhappy: :bleah:
e in effetti dopo averli spulciati per bene poi ogni volta mi sentivo male...mezza nauseata al ricordo delle foto...però lì per lì la curiosità malefica era troppa...e non riuscivo proprio a staccare gli occhi!
ma devo dire che è una curiosità che mi son fatta levare in fretta...:unhappy:
non reggevo la sensazione di malessere che mi causava dentro, poi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2013)

Io preferisco i vivi


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Tebe stavo per dirtelo!
> occhio a non vantartene troppo che qua dentro qualcuno potrebbe indispettirsi e darti della maniaca necrofila profana tombe!!
> :carneval:



vantarmi di non essere necrofila?

perchè, ci sarebbe da vantarsene?

-Piacere mi chiamo Tebe e sono super in tutti i sensi.-
-Ciao, mi chiamo Efisio e sono necrofilo. Necrofilo batte super, mi spiace.-


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il mio sogno era di lavorare in un obitorio
> il contatto con un cadavere mi attira da sempre...
> che sia uomo o animale...
> mi piace anche andare al cimitero di notte



i cimiteri piacciono di brutto anche a me. Notte o giorno non ha importanza. Mattia si è fatto con me tanti di quei cimiteri poveretto...


Luna.
Ti pisci addosso.
Sei attirata dai cadaveri.
Ti annusi le mutande.




Altro?

Tipo.
Il salato delle caccole ti attira?


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> siete tutte tenebbbrose, aò.
> allora vi dico questa.
> io adoro i film horror, e già da lì...(sì insomma, se sei una tanto ok non è che ti gusta vedere teste saltare o visi sfigurarsi in smorfie oscene tipo quello che passano negli splatter...)
> e poi Tebe devo confessartelo, ogni tanto ho dato *un'occhiata a quei siti lì *dove pubblicano le foto di cadaveri di morti violente che....al solo pensiero dovrei...:unhappy: :bleah:
> ...




proprio qualche mese fa, ne avevo parlato anche qui, avevo visto su un sito un esumazione in un paese sud americano, e fatta da una folla inferocita non da becchini
una ventina di minuti.
Ecco.
Devo ammettere che alla fine, stavo mangiando uno yogurt e...ho dovuto smettere.



fame.


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io preferisco i vivi


anche io, ma prima puoi vedere su un vivo il processo affascinante della decomposizione.
e se lo studi c'è qualcosa che non va...

penso io


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche io, ma prima puoi vedere su un vivo il processo affascinante della decomposizione.
> e se lo studi c'è qualcosa che non va...
> 
> penso io


Non ho capito niente.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> i cimiteri piacciono di brutto anche a me. Notte o giorno non ha importanza. Mattia si è fatto con me tanti di quei cimiteri poveretto...
> 
> 
> Luna.
> ...


Mi piacciono molto solo le mie peró..
mi piace molto anche mangiarmi le unghie dei piedi e sputacchiarle in giro...
per quanto riguarda le mutande si , le annuso eccome 
sia pulite che sporche ...
mi ipnotizza guardare la lavatrice che gira ...

E i cimiteri hanno tanto da dire 
mi piace guardare le foto sulle lapidi e aspettare chelo sguardo cambi 
mi piace toccare i cadaveri e la loro rigidità ...
mi piace la pelle dei cadaveri e l'odore che ha...
Toccandoli mi trasmettono calore...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi piacciono molto solo le mie peró..
> mi piace molto anche mangiarmi le unghie dei piedi e sputacchiarle in giro...
> per quanto riguarda le mutande si , le annuso eccome
> sia pulite che sporche ...
> ...


Che porcona che sei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io preferisco i vivi


Dipende. Se mi vogliono bene pure io


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende. Se mi vogliono bene pure io


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Hai ragione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

